# Two Ford tractor problems



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

First, the 8000 is used to do the work here, mainly transport the big round bales, today it would not lift the bale; thinking it was low on fluid I open the view port to put in the right amount via the top fill. Milky fluid poured out of the opening, this makes me think water contamination. Is there a cooling set up like car auto trans have, that could be where the water is coming from?

Second is the 8600, used for mowing with a 15 foot bat wing. Mowing on a slight slope with the right side up about 12 inches it appeared to lock up the differential, now its wants to pull to the left and labors a lot. Are the two buttons on the floor the differential lock in? Some one has defaced the control labeling plates. Which button is down for single wheel drive if that is what the buttons are for?


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

This is hintonlady's husband
Your 8600 either has the brake stuck or the planetary on that side is going out. The brakes are hydraulic activated. The dif lock when active keeps both drive tires locked together so it would pull straight ahead and be difficult to turn if it were on. Normally the dif lock pedal springs back up and the lock disengages when you remove your foot from the pedal.

I am pretty sure the 8000 does run a cooler tank in the radiator. Some models have a separate cooler coil instead of a radiator type.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

To add, the buttons are located?? One to the back right is the diff lock, down to lock the rear wheels together to pull, and up to unlock. The other is??? Between the clutch and brake pedals? That would be the dual power down shift, tap to drop a half gear and again to resume full speed.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Was the 8600 really, really low on hyd/tranny oil?

Does it move ok with the hi/lo (dual-power, the one between the clutch & brakes) in one position, but stalls the tractor in the other position?

Runs about $3800 to fix on a TW-20 anyhow........

--->Paul


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

I am trying to get an exact specific answer here, the two buttons on the floor, located between the clutch and twin brake petals, they are about the size of a peeled banana. One goes down, the other pops up, what are they?

The labels are defaced, there is no owners manual here. There is a clutch pedal, a twin brake pedals, a foot throttle, no other foot controls exist. Is this a high/low transfer? Is this a one wheel drive/dual wheel drive? If not, where is the dual wheel drive engagement?

On the right side of the wheel guard is 5 levers, the right rear is the PTO engagement, the left front is the remoted lift for the bat wing. What are the other 3? Again, the control labels are defaced. Straight answers please, don't assume I know what you know.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I have slightly different model Fords, but should be the same thing.

New Holland sells their manuals pretty cheap, I would _highly_ recommend you buy yourself a little present there. Manuals are _real_ nice to have.

The toggle button between the clutch & brake is the 'Dual Power' control. Push the lower one down, & your tractor will hydraulicly shift into a lower gear. Push the top one down, & it will hyd shift back into the straight, faster gear. You can do this while moving or standing still. If the rock-shaft runs out of oil, they lock up really quick, burn out the bearing. If your hyd oil was real low, & your tractor was leaning so the oil-pickup was sucking air, you coulda burned up the bearing & locked it up. Typically it will continue to work fine set one way, but the other way will be frozen solid & kill off the engine. However it can act differently.

Just a thought, and a bad one I know. Could be many other things. With it pulling to one side, did a branch get in your brake linkage, or otherwise one of the brakes mess up?


On my Fords the differential lock (prevents wheel slip by locking both rear wheels together) is a button behind your right heel when sitting on the tractor. (Close to the shifters.) Push it down & your wheels lock together, can't steer much now, helps you get out of wet spots. When under normal conditions again, steer to both sides or tap each brake & it should pop out again.

The 'other 3' could be various, depending on your options. You could have the 'draft control' or you could have a 2nd or even 3rd remote hyd control. The manual you can buy for prob less than $20 will tell you about these. Some of the draft control things are kinda touchy, you don't want to operate these wrong.... It requires a special hyd cylinder as well - you get a blue cyilinder with an arrow cast into the edge of it?

--->Paul


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

moopups said:


> I am trying to get an exact specific answer here, the two buttons on the floor, located between the clutch and twin brake petals, they are about the size of a peeled banana. One goes down, the other pops up, what are they?


Specifically, it is a high-low control Ford calls 'Dual Power" that hyd shifts on the go between a high or low range. This gives you a hi/lo option in each of your 8 regular gears. You do not need to use the clutch with it.

--->Paul


----------

